# NEW EPISODE: Emmy-winning Composer Kristopher Carter Joins The Brief!



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 27, 2021)

Hey all - we just released our fourth episode of our video series, *The Brief* -- where a guest composer and one of our own composers give us their unique takes on a short scene. For this episode, Emmy-winner Kristopher Carter (_Young Justice, Batman Beyond, Batman: The Killing Joke_) came on and put together a FANTASTIC score, and a really insightful session walkthrough for his cue. 

Check out *Episode 4* below:



​


----------



## icecoolpool (Aug 27, 2021)

I wasn´t aware of this series, but this episode was great! I look forward to checking out more videos on the channel later.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 27, 2021)

icecoolpool said:


> I wasn´t aware of this series, but this episode was great! I look forward to checking out more videos on the channel later.


Thank you! We're so glad you liked it! We've had a blast doing them - and have had some FANTASTIC guest composers on so far. We had on Tom Salta for Episode 2 to score a really emotional space scene, and Kevin Riepl came on Episode 3 to do a kind of neo-Hitchcockian psychological thriller. Plus we've got a few in the works that'll be out in the coming weeks - so more to come!


----------

